# Upgraded Tivo Series 2/ Unbox, Kidzone, Guru Guides, and Swivel Search Don't Work



## jwinter1 (Oct 28, 2002)

I have a Tivo Series 2, that I upgraded about a week ago. Everything works perfectly, network connection, HME, guide data, etc., except for the three new options on Find Programs: "Download TV & Movies", "Tivo Kidzone & Guru Guides", and "Universal Swivel Search". When I select any one of them, the Find Programs screen just refreshes, instead of taking me to a new screen.

Has anyone seen anything like this? Does anyone have any suggestions of what could be going on?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Broadband connection? Connection is solid? Software version? Model?
Worked before the update, I assume?


----------



## jwinter1 (Oct 28, 2002)

> Broadband connection?


Yep, and my ISP is comcast, I'm using a Linksys Wireless-G router (WRT54G) and I've got the Belkin wireless USB adapter Tivo used to sell (not sure of the model).



> Connection is solid?


Yep, the wireless connection shows 80% or above and it's got an IP address. I've connected to Tivo and downloaded Guide data successfully several times in the past three days. I had no problem doing that again just now.



> Software version? Model?


Software version: 8.3-01-2-140. Tivo-manufactured Series2, originally 60-hr (it may have been 40-hr, I upgraded it the first time back in '02). One of the hard drives failed a month ago and I upgraded to a single 250GB drive.

I don't know if this matters, but:
Privacy status: Opt-In Full
Transfers ALLOWED: Enabled/On



> Worked before the update, I assume?


These features were new with this update, right? I'd never seen them before and when I went to try them, they failed as I described above. I should clarify, everything is working (guide, recording, suggestions, wishlists, etc.) except for these three features.

I have tried power cycling, restarting throught the Tivo menu, and repeating guided menu several times each.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Did you hack the tivo or just upgrade the hard drive?


----------



## jwinter1 (Oct 28, 2002)

Just upgraded the hard drive. I used a backup image that I'd created when I first upgraded the drive in '02.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Hmm...things should be there, especially after a few days and a few connections to TiVo.
I would try adding your TSN to the Priority list to see if you get the push that way:
http://research.tivo.com/usspriority/index.htm

There doesn't sound like there is any reason that the items should not be there. 
Last resort, give TiVo a call. DO NOT TELL THEM that you have upgraded the drive, it won't make any difference to them. See if they are seeing any errors or if they can push the updates to you.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm having the same problem. I have a series 2 TCD540 that I purchased from Weaknees with a 250GB disk that I used to be able to download unbox videos to. This past weekend I used InstantCake to build a new drive for it. No hacks, just a new image. Everything works fine except it won't download unbox videos. Amazon and Tivo both said they could not see a problem, but they couldn't fix it either. Anybody know what happened?


----------



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

I thought that you had to have S/W ver 9.? to download movies?


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

The new drive had something like ver 7.? , but the dvr sucessfully downloaded and installed a service update and took it back up to 9.1. It was back to 9.1 before I tried to re-download anything from unbox.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

TxPres said:


> I thought that you had to have S/W ver 9.? to download movies?


I think the dwnloads worked with 8.x, but 9.x added the ability to watch during the download.


----------

